# E38 problem, opening trunk without key



## shaun328 (Aug 21, 2008)

just bought a 728i auto R reg wen i bought it earlier the key has been locked in the boot. the key is in the gutter lip and i can only get the key by opening the boot... all locks are dead locked but i have smashed the window so i can get in the car

any ideas people???

how can i get the ignition lights on with out the keys?


any help will be great


----------



## 1bad540 (Jan 21, 2006)

so hit the trunk release


----------



## shaun328 (Aug 21, 2008)

where the hell is that i looked for that. youll have to bare with me my first bmw


----------



## Call Me Daddy (Nov 7, 2007)

I am not sure what a 728 is, but when you refer to the boot I assume you mean what we call the trunk in the US?

On our left hand drive cars, there is a small button just to the left of the steering wheel with a pic of the trunk open.


----------



## shaun328 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry guys yeah trunk there is no buttom there


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

check in the center console if the trunk lid is to be opened from in side , and there should be a button on the right side of your steering wheel next to the light switch. or press the silver button on the trunk itself , hope this helps


----------



## shaun328 (Aug 21, 2008)

there is no buttom inside and i have tried to push the buttom on the out side of the trunk.... all the locks are dead locked is there any way to put a 12v feed any where to get ignition lights?>


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

in the center console you didnt see a button that you go right (locked) left (unlocked) with trunk pic on it, you need to reach the battery? there is to links under the hood by the left shock , One is circle which is -ve pole and the +ve pole covered by a black thing and has + on it with red

What year model is your car is it E38? cuz you posting at the wrong place dude if it's E38


----------



## shaun328 (Aug 21, 2008)

r reg im new here so i have not got a clue i am sorry guys to waste your time i didnt know wot else to do im very greatfull for your help


----------



## shaun328 (Aug 21, 2008)

you need to reach the battery? there is to links under the hood by the left shock , One is circle which is -ve pole and the +ve pole covered by a black thing and has + on it with red??? wot do i do with that sorry


----------



## 1bad540 (Jan 21, 2006)

jump it..


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

wrong forum. ask in the E38 section


----------



## shaun328 (Aug 21, 2008)

_(edit: repost/merged to correct E38 area. M.Wong)_

ok i need to know how to get ignition light on with out a key.... i have the use of a snap on 12v probe


----------



## manithemoneyman (Jul 17, 2007)

For an E38 the trunk release is in the footwell of the drivers seat. Look under the dash near the front edge of the drivers door and you will see a button for opening the trunk.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Check the trunk lock. If the key slot is horizontal in the button, your trunk is dead bolted and the interior trunk release will not work. If the key slot is vertical in the button, you can use the release button. The button is rectangular (tall vs wide) and at the driver's kick panel, above the hood release lever.


----------



## shaun328 (Aug 21, 2008)

its dead locked how do i do it now???


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm gonna say it's probably time to take your VIN and proof of ownership to the dealer and order a spare key.

There are some who have drilled a hole in the turnk to access the release mechanism, but I don't think it works if the lock is dead bolted.


----------

